# Radon Spire Carbon Rahmenset - mangelhafte Verarbeitungsqualität normal?



## BICYCLUS-Rider (17. September 2013)

Hallo Radon-Team,

mit Freunde hab ich erfahren, dass ihr das Radon Spire Carbon Rahmenset im Sale verkauft:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97375/spire-carbon-rahmenset.html

Bestellung und Lieferung verlief wie gewohnt problemlos und schnell, leider kam die Ernüchterung beim Auspacken des Sets. Die Lackierung ist an vielen Stellen sehr schlecht und unregelmäßig aufgetragen, der Übergang zum Carbon ist teilweise schief, an einigen Stellen sieht man sogar die Grundierung:


 

 

 



Am deutlichsten sieht man die Mängel an den Zughaltern:


 



Ich weiß, dass sowas schon mal vorkommen kann, auch ihr seid nur Menschen. Nachdem ich mich bei eurem Service mit der Bitte um einen Lösungsvorschlag gemeldet habe, wurde mir ein Preisnachlass angeboten. Erstaunlicherweise wird ein Austausch des Rahmens nicht als sinnvoll angesehen:
"(...) Ob wir einen besseren Rahmen haben ist auch ungewiß. (...)" (Zitat Service-Mitarbeiter)

Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass alle Radon Rahmen von entsprechender minderwertiger Verarbeitungsqualität sind? Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen...

Ich würde den Rahmen gerne trotzdem behalten, aber der angebotene Preisnachlass ist aufgrund der meiner Meinung nach gravierenden optischen Mängel nicht akzeptabel, zumal euch die Rückabwicklung deutlich mehr kosten würde (Rückversand, Überprüfung, Buchhaltung usw.). Ich wäre sogar mit einem Warengutschein einverstanden gewesen, auf den Vorschlag ist dann aber leider nicht mehr eingegangen worden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diese Angelegenheit nochmals überprüfen könntet und wir zu einer für beide Seiten akzeptablen Lösung kommen können.


----------



## BICYCLUS-Rider (17. September 2013)

Hallo Radon-Team,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Abwicklung! Der Warengutschein ist angekommen, die Sache damit zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit erledigt 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3K5 (21. September 2013)

In dem Falle muss ich mal sagen: You get what you pay for!

FÃ¼r den Preis bekommst du (zumindest momentan) nichtmal bei Canyon & Rose ein Carbon-Rahmenset, von den GroÃen Handelsmarken nicht zu schweigen, da gibts in den meisten fÃ¤llen nichtmal Alu fÃ¼r das Geld... Und von dem Gesamtwert entfallen nochmal sicher rund 150-200â¬ fÃ¼r die Syntace Anbauteile.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (29. September 2013)

Hallo Radon Team,

ich habe es heute endlich geschafft, mein nagelneues Spire aufzubauen und muss sagen: ich habe ebenfalls einen teilweise unsauber lackierten Rahmen, insbesondere an den Übergängen. 

Was kann ich machen? Fotos sende ich gerne per PM.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aalex (30. September 2013)

ich kann da nur K3K5 zitieren: "You get what you pay for"

Wenn du einen handverlesenen Rahmen haben willst musst du eben auch mehr ausgeben.

bei dem preis kann man leichte fehler denke ich verschmerzen.. Da sind selbst Rahmen, die 2-3 Mal soviel kosten nicht zwingend besser.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. September 2013)

Danke an das Radon-Team, das Problem wurde binnen 24h gelöst.


----------

